# Take home cruisers



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Wondering what everyone thinks about take home cruisers for locals? It seems to be a popular idea but I know many towns that cant decide. I think that more visibility is a good thing, and I also agree the maintainence costs would go down eventually paying for the initial costs of buying all the cars and the extra gas. Let's face it, when it's "yours" you take better care of it.


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

The idea sounds good, but Im not sure that most towns and cities are going to get such a warm feeling about dropping that kind of money from the selectmen, mayor, city council, etc.


----------



## PATS246 (Jun 19, 2003)

This issue has some pros and cons. To start, I'm not sure of many towns who actually allow take home cruisers unless detectives or K9. Secondly, I don't see it happening, at least where I work or in any surrounding towns. 

One of the good things is you take better care of the car and it will probably last you and the town longer, kept up better and won't be used 24/7. Also you will be able to keep all your equipment in it and no one will change your radio stations. :lol: But what about people who don't live in town or close to it. I can't see any town government agreeing on that one. 

Secondly, I love my job but when I walk out the door for the day, I'm done. I put in my 8 hours, I'm off the clock. If I want to go somewhere on my way home from work, errands, gym, etc. I don't want to be riding around in a cruiser. I'm sure with a take home cruiser that you would have to be available around the clock. I enjoy my time off the clock and I don't want my phone ringing all the time telling me that I have to come in when I'm on days off. Lastly, I'd rather not have a cruiser parked in my driveway. People know you are a cop. Some will come to you while you are out mowing your lawn to ask about some problem they have, that you don't want to hear about. And then there are those people who don't like cops, and I'd rather not advertise that I'm a cop when I'm at home with family. Criminals know where there is cops there is probably a gun. 

I think it would be great, and it would be a bonus. But I don't think I'd fight too hard to get one. But I would gladly take one if they gave one to me.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

I agree csauce, in fact I believe a town in western MA wanted $305,000 to buy cruisers for the rest of their dept as takehomes but was shot down because of the price tag. But if you look out west and states like Florida and Vermont etc who do it, they'll tell you that they pay for themselevs mainly in the decline of maintainence costs alone. Not to mention the community who loves to see a cruiser parked in the neighboorhood every night. Just a case of people not seeing the bigger picture.


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

I know a few towns in Franklin County where officers have take home cars and they live in the next town over or a few towns over. 

I agree that it will probably would not happen in most communities. It is too costly up front and the people that run the community and people that live in it will not want to spend that kind of money up front. I have 27 officers in my town. that would cost the town up near 1 million dollars. OUCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## MatchStick (Apr 1, 2003)

Connecticut State Police has a unique take home car program. All of the cruisers are unmarked, various solid colors. They have removable lightbars and additional low profile lighting. They have a clip on shield that gets displayed on the trunklid when the trooper is on duty. When off duty, the lightbar goes in the trunk, family and friends go inside and even 25 miles outside of the state. Drawback is they are supposed to assist DMVs and MVAs 24/7.

I think locals should have the option. Park in the garage if you don't want to advertise. As far as neighbors approaching you about their problems, chances are they already know what you do unless your a friggin hermit crab.

It would be a big plus for some of the road jobs we take when we are, told "we are going to work on a dead end today" and all of a sudden your on a main drag with cars wizzing by. 

I am part time, but if I had a FT job and the opportunity for a take home car, I would love it. As is, I am always cleaning up after the Ft guys. Washing, vacuuming and wiping down the interior of the cruisers. The only down side is if I had my own car, I would be replacing alternators weekly due to the excessive supplemental lighting that would find its way into any and all potential mounting locations (mirrors, deck, etc, etc.) 

Hey, I know I'm a hoop


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I work in a small western Ma town, a good number of surrounding small towns in the area give take home cars to thier fulltime Officers including my town. We even gave a take home to our one of the parttimers who worked a even 20+Hrs a week. The way it works in my town and a few other towns in my area is that there are 2 to 4 F/t Officers and a number of P/timers. the F/timers get take homes and there are 1 or 2 extra cars for the P/timers to use. In my town the Chief and two F/timers have take homes and there is a C/V and an 4 wheel drive 4 the P/timers to use. When I take my C/V home I am not on call/subject to be called in, I could be called but I do not have to go. We rotate who goes on call or if no one feels like gonig on call we put the State Police on call. If P/timers go on call they get a take home. Even if they don't go on call and they are working say 8-4 or 4-12 on Friday and they are working Sat 4-12 or not again till Sunday then they can have a take home 4 a few days. As for being seen by neighbors, they know, its hard to hide, Beside my nice blk on blk with smoked windows crown vic could be from anywhere and they don't know most people think i'm a statie, even the residents when i'm on duty so annonymity is on my side. I park on the side of the house where no on can see it where I live which is 3 towns away from where i work. But we have a great chief and he is very proactive and innovative.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Well, I do have a take home (fully marked) cruiser and I'll tell what I think. It has its ups and downs; first off it is nice to commute in the company car and not pay for gas or tolls. I commute quite a distance, so this is luxury. You can get everything set the way you want without anyone messing it up, and even go to court on your time off in the cruiser. But one also feels obligated to stop for DMV's and occassionally I even have to stop for accidents. I DON'T get paid for this time; this is on my own dime. I do log the incidents, so to give SPAM more ammo when the senate wants to take our cruisers. Every year SPAM has to fight some intiative to "save money" by taking away our take home cruisers. Also, we can (and I have been) called off duty to respond to emergency incidents (riots, protests, etc.) and going in the cruiser decreases the response time. (one of the reasons the state police is such a paramilitary organization is so we can assemble quickly, with overwhelming force and a clear chain of command quickly).
Take home cars certainly decrease the maintainence needed on cars and people being people, you tend to take better care of a car you essentially "own". Many troopers spend considerable sums to upgrade and customize their cars, something unknown to most locals. And, of course there is the detail situation, it is certainly nice to have a cruiser to drive to details. 
Unfortunately, your cruiser also brings unwanted attention off duty. Yes, your neighbors are certainly going to be aware of your occupation, but so will any fool who drives down your street. I've heard of troopers having their doorbells rung, and finding some clown who is lost asking them for directions :evil: . Additionally those of us who live in the cities have to be worried that some little turd will toss a cinderblock through your windshield. (God help him if we catch him!). Overall, though I think the benefits outweigh the negatives. Visibility in your neighborhood probably deters crime rather than increasing it. I believe that most departments would benefit from having take-home cars.


----------



## PATS246 (Jun 19, 2003)

I would agree that it does have its advantages. More for the state police. As mentioned troopers are often required to travel greater distances to get to thier barracks, and are often the ones the locals call if there is a major incident. I think it is also good as someone mentioned before in western ma. Where it is more rural and it is a smaller department. I live and work in the same town, average size town, most of the guys on the dept live in town or right next door. So giving everyone thier own cruisers wouldn't really fly with the town admin. The town I live in is decent size, but its still one of those places where everyone knows what everyone else is doing. I agree it is a positive, for some smaller towns, and I think its a given for the state. But in a town like mine I don't think its necessary. I'd rather not have my car parked in my driveway. Half the people who don't know what's going on would be complaining that the cops are always home... They would be calling FOX 25 undercover to see why taxpayers money is being wasted, bla bla bla :lol: Meanwhile thats not the case. Secondly, I don't need some guy I locked up and is pissed at me driving by my house at 3AM with my wife and kids at home waiting to vandalize something or do something else. Whereas if you are a trooper most likely you aren't working in your same town or city. So no one really takes notice as much as if it was a town car parked in the driveway. We had a few incidents a couple years back where a state trooper and another out of town officer's cruisers were severly vandalized on more than one occassion, and they didn't even work in town. It does have its positive points, which I think probably outweigh the negatives. We can't even settle on a contract nevermind take home cruisers :lol:


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

I know of a few troopers that live near me (surrounding towns) one is on a major street from I91 to my town. I never figured out why he does not park it in the garage. Well since living where he is (not too long) he has had 2 different marked cruisers, one unmarked C/V and now an unmarked Lumina. I hope having the unmarked Lumina will help, but I know of others that keep them out where everyone can see them. My thinking is I would park it in the garage unless I am going to or coming from work.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

I have a 2 car garage. I have a car and so does my wife. I also have a cruiser. Guess which car sits out in the elements?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2003)

Just my opinion here but I think take home cruisers are a good thing, due to the fact that pride of ownership comes into play here big time and in taking care of your officers by offering a take home cruiser which for the officer as previouly stated has all the added benifits of no tolls, gas or wear and tear on there own personal vehicle. Although I wonder how that would work in large cities like Cambridge, Boston, Lowell,Lawrence, worcester,Springfield. I the biggest arguement would $, but look at the MSP they do it, and it works for them.

But then again the wear/tear that a city cruiser takes in comparison to towns out in western Ma, I dont know. Are there large cities that do this?

For the larger more active cities I'm not convinced it would work.


----------



## Bearcat (Dec 21, 2002)

Macop
Your towns black white and blue marked crown vics are real nice!
As said before take ome cars in your county are a big thing. I had chief paciorek from evring pd in my academy (did a awesome job wih crim.&M.V law) he had a real nice take home grey crown vic. He had all kinds of "toys" in that unit. I guess he has a new s.u.v now.


----------



## PATS246 (Jun 19, 2003)

Just out of curiosity, where are these departments that have take home cruisers??? :?: Besides the State Police, K9s, Detectives or Brass which is understood. I can't think of any depts Worcester County or east of that that do? Those towns that do must have either A. A good contract B. a generous town/city admin. or C. A 1 man/part time dept?


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Ya i like the Blk and whites, although I would prefer a diferent blk and white style. As for John he ripped that blk and gray from Sunderland where he used to work p/t but his stlye is still very nice. john just got a 2003 Ford expedition like ours. Only he didnt set his up a patrol vehicle but ours is. John is a really good guy. teh towns that I know have take homes are

Erving
Bernardston
Northfield
Leyden
Ashfield
i think most of the depts in franklin county


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

I know Sunderland does and they have a small full time dept.


----------



## Bearcat (Dec 21, 2002)

Yeah John is awesome! Every one in my academy class thought he was great. I think he just got married right?
Sunderland wears the real nice dark grey and black uniforms right? I think they are the only police depts in western mass that does not have either a light or dark blue shirts. 
If it is sunderland with the grey and black uniforms they look very sharp!


----------



## Bearcat (Dec 21, 2002)

i forgot does Deerfield get take home cars?


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Let's not forget that Take home cruisers can get vandalized even when you take it in for service. Remember the MSP cruiser that was brought to i believe Frmingham ford and some $h!tb!rd that worked there didn't like cops for some dumb reason and he keyed a brand new cruiser that was in for an oil change.

I know one thing If I ever got a take home cruiser it would be immaculate and washed and waxed once a week and rinsed off wor washed lightly everyother day and the interior cleaned constantly. I hate Dirty Cruisers especially the one from my Aux. Ick!!! lol I cleaned it once and the thing was dirty the next night the Dept Mechanic uses it as his errand car during the day and the regulars use it as a beater for details and whatnot.

Just my :2c:

Scott







[/url]


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Sunderland is one of 4 P.Ds in Franklin County that have Police Officers on duty 24Hrs a day. They do not have take home cars except for the Chief and niether does Deerfield. I'd say Deerfield and Sunderland have the best cruiser designs in Franklin County and some of the best ive seen anywhere else for that matter


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Thimios315 said:


> Alot of the bigger National Parks give thier F/T Rangers take home
> 
> cruisers. I haven't enjoyed the benefit myself.....but the commute
> 
> ...











....here you go


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Hunter said:


> Although I wonder how that would work in large cities like Cambridge, Boston, Lowell,Lawrence, worcester,Springfield. I the biggest arguement would $, but look at the MSP they do it, and it works for them.
> 
> But then again the wear/tear that a city cruiser takes in comparison to towns out in western Ma, I dont know. Are there large cities that do this?
> 
> For the larger more active cities I'm not convinced it would work.


It wouldn't work, just look at the numbers "$" Attleboro with 70+ officers at a minimum of $30,000 a cruiser $2.1 mil for cruisers :shock: Granted the cars might last a little longer but in the long run I don't see it saving the city any money.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Actually it would work for P.D thats big. Look at Fl Broward County Sheriff where my freind works, Pembroke Pines and many other FL P.Ds. Broward gives its Deputies Take home cars and they tousands of deputies. Many large FL P.S do that, I only know from freinds who work there. Who knows how they do it.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Personal opinion on why it wouldnt work. One huge issue would be liability for the town in case of a crash. It's one thing while youre working and another thing when youre heading home out of town and you hit someone. If its remotely your fault attorney's will be foaming at the mouth over that. Secondly other than vanity, if you work in town and it takes you 5 minutes to get into work, why do you need a take home car? Why not assign certain people cruisers and only those people drive them. Wouldnt that promote pride in cruiser, preset radio stations etc? Not trying to start a whos who debate but MSP covers the state and has statewide authority. Take homes were issued to troopers when living at the barracks was eliminated, to keep them available for response to civil disorder. And I worked in Franklin County not so many years ago and I knew most of the Pd's out there to be part time at best. When did they start taking home cruisers unless they were on call? Some of those PDs only have like 2 or 3 cruisers total. Just a thought.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

This is used when Yogi is _REALLY_ Pissed off..


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Takehome cruisers are okay, but they really aren't all that some people crack them up to be. For one thing, I get called out from home on average 2-3 times per month. Shifts and patrols seem to get undermanned because the higher ups know that if the SHTF, they can just call out additional personnel. Nothing like getting home from your shift at midnight and slipping into bed, only to have the phone ring at 0230 for an accident with injuries three towns away. Also, as someone mentioned, I am required to stop for all DMV's and accidents when in the cruiser. I am also required to wear a certain level of business attire and carry certain amounts of equipment (gun, cuffs, ID, badge, etc.) if I am in the cruiser off-duty. Finally, when you are on your day off, trying to get home from court, and everyone is doing 5 mph under the speed limit, you want to throw your light bar in the nearest ditch.

The one major advantage for me is that I live in my patrol area, and I am not required to go to the barracks at the begining of my shift. I am on-duty and on the clock when I pull out of the driveway. And when my shift is over, I am already sitting in my driveway waiting for the clock to strike that hour. So I have no commute.


----------



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC (May 31, 2004)

Here in my department (LVMPD) patrol officers don't have take homes, but pretty much all special units (K-9, SWAT, Air Support, Gang Unit,Homeland Security,Traffic,Search and Rescue,etc.) along with all supervisors LT. and up have take homes.In Patrol we have shared cars with 2 officers from different shifts assigned the same car every day.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Ashby and Hardwick have take home cars. Our department assigns a cruiser to two officers and car gets replaced every 3rd or 4th year. I am waiting for my new black traffic car in the Spring to replace the 01 - 125K. But still looks sharp.


----------



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC (May 31, 2004)

j809 said:


> Ashby and Hardwick have take home cars. Our department assigns a cruiser to two officers and car gets replaced every 3rd or 4th year. I am waiting for my new black traffic car in the Spring to replace the 01 - 125K. But still looks sharp.


Ashby only has like 2 or 3 patrol cars.Their station is in a trailer.


----------



## Lawdog60 (Oct 13, 2005)

Ashby has 6 cruisers. 5 Crown Vics and 1 SUV.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

j809 said:


> Ashby and Hardwick have take home cars. Our department assigns a cruiser to two officers and car gets replaced every 3rd or 4th year. I am waiting for my new black traffic car in the Spring to replace the 01 - 125K. But still looks sharp.


My 2001 just hit 137K and runs great. Some of my classmates have gone through 2 or 3 cars since their first issue.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

All Florida State Police and Sheriff's have take home cruisers as do many Police departments. It is proven they last much longer than fleet cars. 

Policies differ however when it comes to off-duty use. When I worked with a city police, unmarked vehicles were allowed to be used off duty for personal business, however marked vehicles were not. State police vehicles can only be utilized to and from work, training or for court only. I know some sheriff's office where the deputies pay $40 per month for gas and are allowed to use both marked and unmarked cruisers off duty and can transport family members in same. 

As a lawman, the ability to be "called in" in an emergency situation is just a fact of life regardless of whether or not you have a take home.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

It is PURELY an economy of scale for most locals. If the cost of the cruisers breaks the bank or can not be justified by some huge savings...then it is fleetfor most.

Interestngly the FBI started going from take homes for SA's to fleet at a lot of their field offices.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

We don't have take home cars but are assigned cars. We assign two officers to a vehicle and this way we take care of it and have more pride with it, then jumping into a different car every night. We also have a replacement program , so every four years we get a new car. Got an 06, next one 2010.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

what I want to know is how this thread went from not having any responses since 1-21-2006 to having 5 in the last day or so......


----------

